# Kernel not seeing USB devices on SUN x2100 at boot

## jeastman

I hope this finds you doing well.  I am installing Gentoo on a SUN X2100.  When I reboot after the install the USB keyboard and mouse do not work.  I  believe this is because the USB pieces/parts is/are not being loaded properly.  Below is my dmesg and lspci output prior to chrooting.  Below that is my /boot/grub/grub.conf contents after chrooting. Below that are my various kernel config parameters having to do with USB and/or I2C.  What am I doing to make my USB keyboard not work.  Please note that the X2100 does not have a PS2 option for keyboard and mouse so getting USB working is my only option for keyboard workage.  Thanks in advance for your help.

********************************

dmesg output when booted from CD

********************************

```

Linux version 2.6.19-gentoo-r5 (root@poseidon) (gcc version 4.1.1 (Gentoo 4.1.1-r3)) #1 SMP Fri Mar 23 22:03:13 UTC 2007

Command line: root=/dev/ram0 init=/linuxrc dokeymap looptype=squashfs loop=/image.squashfs cdroot initrd=gentoo.igz vga=791 BOOT_IMAGE=gentoo

BIOS-provided physical RAM map:

 BIOS-e820: 0000000000000000 - 000000000009f800 (usable)

 BIOS-e820: 000000000009f800 - 00000000000a0000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000000f0000 - 0000000000100000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 0000000000100000 - 000000003fee0000 (usable)

 BIOS-e820: 000000003fee0000 - 000000003fee3000 (ACPI NVS)

 BIOS-e820: 000000003fee3000 - 000000003fef0000 (ACPI data)

 BIOS-e820: 000000003fef0000 - 000000003ff00000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000e0000000 - 00000000f0000000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000fec00000 - 0000000100000000 (reserved)

Entering add_active_range(0, 0, 159) 0 entries of 256 used

Entering add_active_range(0, 256, 261856) 1 entries of 256 used

end_pfn_map = 1048576

DMI 2.3 present.

ACPI: RSDP (v000 SUNW                                  ) @ 0x00000000000f7ba0

ACPI: RSDT (v001 SUNW   AWRDACPI 0x42302e31 AWRD 0x00000000) @ 0x000000003fee3040

ACPI: FADT (v001 SUNW   AWRDACPI 0x42302e31 AWRD 0x00000000) @ 0x000000003fee30c0

ACPI: SSDT (v001 PTLTD  POWERNOW 0x00000001  LTP 0x00000001) @ 0x000000003fee93c0

ACPI: SRAT (v001 AMD    HAMMER   0x00000001 AMD  0x00000001) @ 0x000000003fee9500

ACPI: MADT (v001 SUNW   AWRDACPI 0x42302e31 AWRD 0x00000000) @ 0x000000003fee9300

ACPI: DSDT (v001 SUNW   AWRDACPI 0x00001000 MSFT 0x0100000e) @ 0x0000000000000000

Entering add_active_range(0, 0, 159) 0 entries of 256 used

Entering add_active_range(0, 256, 261856) 1 entries of 256 used

Zone PFN ranges:

  DMA             0 ->     4096

  DMA32        4096 ->  1048576

  Normal    1048576 ->  1048576

early_node_map[2] active PFN ranges

    0:        0 ->      159

    0:      256 ->   261856

On node 0 totalpages: 261759

  DMA zone: 56 pages used for memmap

  DMA zone: 1000 pages reserved

  DMA zone: 2943 pages, LIFO batch:0

  DMA32 zone: 3524 pages used for memmap

  DMA32 zone: 254236 pages, LIFO batch:31

  Normal zone: 0 pages used for memmap

Nvidia board detected. Ignoring ACPI timer override.

If you got timer trouble try acpi_use_timer_override

ACPI: Local APIC address 0xfee00000

ACPI: LAPIC (acpi_id[0x00] lapic_id[0x00] enabled)

Processor #0 (Bootup-CPU)

ACPI: LAPIC (acpi_id[0x01] lapic_id[0x01] disabled)

ACPI: LAPIC_NMI (acpi_id[0x00] high edge lint[0x1])

ACPI: IOAPIC (id[0x02] address[0xfec00000] gsi_base[0])

IOAPIC[0]: apic_id 2, address 0xfec00000, GSI 0-23

ACPI: INT_SRC_OVR (bus 0 bus_irq 9 global_irq 9 high level)

ACPI: INT_SRC_OVR (bus 0 bus_irq 14 global_irq 14 high edge)

ACPI: INT_SRC_OVR (bus 0 bus_irq 15 global_irq 15 high edge)

ACPI: IRQ9 used by override.

ACPI: IRQ14 used by override.

ACPI: IRQ15 used by override.

Setting APIC routing to flat

Using ACPI (MADT) for SMP configuration information

Nosave address range: 000000000009f000 - 00000000000a0000

Nosave address range: 00000000000a0000 - 00000000000f0000

Nosave address range: 00000000000f0000 - 0000000000100000

Allocating PCI resources starting at 40000000 (gap: 3ff00000:a0100000)

PERCPU: Allocating 32960 bytes of per cpu data

Built 1 zonelists.  Total pages: 257179

Kernel command line: root=/dev/ram0 init=/linuxrc dokeymap looptype=squashfs loop=/image.squashfs cdroot initrd=gentoo.igz vga=791 BOOT_IMAGE=gentoo

Initializing CPU#0

PID hash table entries: 4096 (order: 12, 32768 bytes)

Speakup v-2.00 CVS: Sat Oct 7 10:52:29 EDT 2006 : initialized

Console: colour dummy device 80x25

Dentry cache hash table entries: 131072 (order: 8, 1048576 bytes)

Inode-cache hash table entries: 65536 (order: 7, 524288 bytes)

Checking aperture...

CPU 0: aperture @ 0 size 32 MB

No AGP bridge found

Memory: 1021920k/1047424k available (2595k kernel code, 24700k reserved, 750k data, 228k init)

Calibrating delay using timer specific routine.. 4427.78 BogoMIPS (lpj=22138920)

Mount-cache hash table entries: 256

CPU: L1 I Cache: 64K (64 bytes/line), D cache 64K (64 bytes/line)

CPU: L2 Cache: 1024K (64 bytes/line)

SMP alternatives: switching to UP code

Freeing SMP alternatives: 28k freed

ACPI: Core revision 20060707

Using local APIC timer interrupts.

result 12564526

Detected 12.564 MHz APIC timer.

Brought up 1 CPUs

testing NMI watchdog ... OK.

time.c: Using 1.193182 MHz WALL PIT GTOD PIT/TSC timer.

time.c: Detected 2211.356 MHz processor.

checking if image is initramfs... it is

Freeing initrd memory: 4723k freed

NET: Registered protocol family 16

ACPI: bus type pci registered

PCI: Using configuration type 1

pci_get_subsys() called while pci_devices is still empty

pci_get_subsys() called while pci_devices is still empty

pci_get_subsys() called while pci_devices is still empty

pci_get_subsys() called while pci_devices is still empty

pci_get_subsys() called while pci_devices is still empty

pci_get_subsys() called while pci_devices is still empty

pci_get_subsys() called while pci_devices is still empty

pci_get_subsys() called while pci_devices is still empty

pci_get_subsys() called while pci_devices is still empty

pci_get_subsys() called while pci_devices is still empty

pci_get_subsys() called while pci_devices is still empty

pci_get_subsys() called while pci_devices is still empty

pci_get_subsys() called while pci_devices is still empty

pci_get_subsys() called while pci_devices is still empty

pci_get_subsys() called while pci_devices is still empty

pci_get_subsys() called while pci_devices is still empty

pci_get_subsys() called while pci_devices is still empty

pci_get_subsys() called while pci_devices is still empty

pci_get_subsys() called while pci_devices is still empty

pci_get_subsys() called while pci_devices is still empty

pci_get_subsys() called while pci_devices is still empty

pci_get_subsys() called while pci_devices is still empty

pci_get_subsys() called while pci_devices is still empty

pci_get_subsys() called while pci_devices is still empty

pci_get_subsys() called while pci_devices is still empty

pci_get_subsys() called while pci_devices is still empty

pci_get_subsys() called while pci_devices is still empty

pci_get_subsys() called while pci_devices is still empty

pci_get_subsys() called while pci_devices is still empty

pci_get_subsys() called while pci_devices is still empty

pci_get_subsys() called while pci_devices is still empty

pci_get_subsys() called while pci_devices is still empty

pci_get_subsys() called while pci_devices is still empty

pci_get_subsys() called while pci_devices is still empty

ACPI: Interpreter enabled

ACPI: Using IOAPIC for interrupt routing

ACPI: PCI Root Bridge [PCI0] (0000:00)

PCI: Probing PCI hardware (bus 00)

Boot video device is 0000:01:05.0

PCI: Transparent bridge - 0000:00:09.0

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0._PRT]

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0.HUB0._PRT]

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNK1] (IRQs 3 5 7 9 10 11 12 14 15) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNK2] (IRQs 3 5 7 9 10 11 12 14 15) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNK3] (IRQs 3 *5 7 9 10 11 12 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNK4] (IRQs 3 5 *7 9 10 11 12 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNK5] (IRQs 3 5 7 9 10 11 12 14 15) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LUBA] (IRQs 3 *5 7 9 10 11 12 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LUBB] (IRQs 3 5 7 9 10 11 12 14 15) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LMAC] (IRQs 3 5 7 9 10 *11 12 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LACI] (IRQs *3 5 7 9 10 11 12 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LMCI] (IRQs 3 5 7 9 10 11 12 14 15) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LSMB] (IRQs 3 5 *7 9 10 11 12 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LUB2] (IRQs 3 5 7 9 *10 11 12 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LIDE] (IRQs 3 5 7 9 10 11 12 14 15) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LSID] (IRQs 3 5 7 9 *10 11 12 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LFID] (IRQs 3 5 7 9 10 *11 12 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LPCA] (IRQs 3 5 7 9 10 11 12 14 15) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [APC1] (IRQs 16) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [APC2] (IRQs 17) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [APC3] (IRQs 18) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [APC4] (IRQs 19) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [APC5] (IRQs *16), disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [APCF] (IRQs 20 21 22 23) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [APCG] (IRQs 20 21 22 23) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [APCH] (IRQs 20 21 22 23) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [APCJ] (IRQs 20 21 22 23) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [APCK] (IRQs 20 21 22 23) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [APCS] (IRQs 20 21 22 23) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [APCL] (IRQs 20 21 22 23) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [APCZ] (IRQs 20 21 22 23) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [APSI] (IRQs 20 21 22 23) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [APSJ] (IRQs 20 21 22 23) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [APCP] (IRQs 20 21 22 23) *0, disabled.

Linux Plug and Play Support v0.97 (c) Adam Belay

pnp: PnP ACPI init

pnp: PnP ACPI: found 10 devices

SCSI subsystem initialized

PCI: Using ACPI for IRQ routing

PCI: If a device doesn't work, try "pci=routeirq".  If it helps, post a report

PCI-DMA: Disabling IOMMU.

pnp: 00:01: ioport range 0x1000-0x107f could not be reserved

pnp: 00:01: ioport range 0x1080-0x10ff has been reserved

pnp: 00:01: ioport range 0x1400-0x147f has been reserved

pnp: 00:01: ioport range 0x1480-0x14ff could not be reserved

pnp: 00:01: ioport range 0x1800-0x187f has been reserved

pnp: 00:01: ioport range 0x1880-0x18ff has been reserved

PCI: Bridge: 0000:00:09.0

  IO window: a000-afff

  MEM window: fb000000-fcffffff

  PREFETCH window: fdf00000-fdffffff

PCI: Bridge: 0000:00:0b.0

  IO window: 9000-9fff

  MEM window: fde00000-fdefffff

  PREFETCH window: fdd00000-fddfffff

PCI: Bridge: 0000:00:0c.0

  IO window: 8000-8fff

  MEM window: fdc00000-fdcfffff

  PREFETCH window: fdb00000-fdbfffff

PCI: Bridge: 0000:00:0d.0

  IO window: 7000-7fff

  MEM window: fda00000-fdafffff

  PREFETCH window: fd900000-fd9fffff

PCI: Bridge: 0000:00:0e.0

  IO window: 6000-6fff

  MEM window: fd800000-fd8fffff

  PREFETCH window: fd700000-fd7fffff

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:09.0 to 64

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:0b.0 to 64

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:0c.0 to 64

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:0d.0 to 64

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:0e.0 to 64

NET: Registered protocol family 2

IP route cache hash table entries: 32768 (order: 6, 262144 bytes)

TCP established hash table entries: 131072 (order: 9, 2097152 bytes)

TCP bind hash table entries: 65536 (order: 8, 1048576 bytes)

TCP: Hash tables configured (established 131072 bind 65536)

TCP reno registered

squashfs: version 3.1 (2006/08/19) Phillip Lougher

SGI XFS with ACLs, security attributes, realtime, large block/inode numbers, no debug enabled

SGI XFS Quota Management subsystem

io scheduler noop registered

io scheduler deadline registered (default)

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:0b.0 to 64

pcie_portdrv_probe->Dev[005d:10de] has invalid IRQ. Check vendor BIOS

assign_interrupt_mode Found MSI capability

Allocate Port Service[0000:00:0b.0:pcie00]

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:0c.0 to 64

pcie_portdrv_probe->Dev[005d:10de] has invalid IRQ. Check vendor BIOS

assign_interrupt_mode Found MSI capability

Allocate Port Service[0000:00:0c.0:pcie00]

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:0d.0 to 64

pcie_portdrv_probe->Dev[005d:10de] has invalid IRQ. Check vendor BIOS

assign_interrupt_mode Found MSI capability

Allocate Port Service[0000:00:0d.0:pcie00]

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:0e.0 to 64

pcie_portdrv_probe->Dev[005d:10de] has invalid IRQ. Check vendor BIOS

assign_interrupt_mode Found MSI capability

Allocate Port Service[0000:00:0e.0:pcie00]

initialized device: /dev/synth, node ( MAJOR 10, MINOR 25 )

Linux agpgart interface v0.101 (c) Dave Jones

vesafb: framebuffer at 0xfb000000, mapped to 0xffffc20000080000, using 3072k, total 8128k

vesafb: mode is 1024x768x16, linelength=2048, pages=4

vesafb: scrolling: redraw

vesafb: Truecolor: size=0:5:6:5, shift=0:11:5:0

Console: switching to colour frame buffer device 128x48

fb0: VESA VGA frame buffer device

Serial: 8250/16550 driver $Revision: 1.90 $ 4 ports, IRQ sharing enabled

serial8250: ttyS0 at I/O 0x3f8 (irq = 4) is a 16550A

00:07: ttyS0 at I/O 0x3f8 (irq = 4) is a 16550A

RAMDISK driver initialized: 16 RAM disks of 8192K size 1024 blocksize

loop: loaded (max 8 devices)

Uniform Multi-Platform E-IDE driver Revision: 7.00alpha2

ide: Assuming 33MHz system bus speed for PIO modes; override with idebus=xx

NFORCE-CK804: IDE controller at PCI slot 0000:00:06.0

NFORCE-CK804: chipset revision 242

NFORCE-CK804: not 100% native mode: will probe irqs later

NFORCE-CK804: 0000:00:06.0 (rev f2) UDMA133 controller

    ide0: BM-DMA at 0xe800-0xe807, BIOS settings: hda:DMA, hdb:DMA

    ide1: BM-DMA at 0xe808-0xe80f, BIOS settings: hdc:DMA, hdd:DMA

Probing IDE interface ide0...

hda: DV-28E-N, ATAPI CD/DVD-ROM drive

ide0 at 0x1f0-0x1f7,0x3f6 on irq 14

Probing IDE interface ide1...

Probing IDE interface ide1...

hda: ATAPI 24X DVD-ROM drive, 256kB Cache, UDMA(33)

Uniform CD-ROM driver Revision: 3.20

PNP: No PS/2 controller found. Probing ports directly.

serio: i8042 KBD port at 0x60,0x64 irq 1

serio: i8042 AUX port at 0x60,0x64 irq 12

mice: PS/2 mouse device common for all mice

TCP cubic registered

NET: Registered protocol family 1

NET: Registered protocol family 17

Freeing unused kernel memory: 228k freed

usbcore: registered new interface driver usbfs

usbcore: registered new interface driver hub

usbcore: registered new device driver usb

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [APCL] enabled at IRQ 23

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:02.1[B] -> Link [APCL] -> GSI 23 (level, low) -> IRQ 23

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:02.1 to 64

ehci_hcd 0000:00:02.1: EHCI Host Controller

ehci_hcd 0000:00:02.1: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 1

ehci_hcd 0000:00:02.1: debug port 1

PCI: cache line size of 64 is not supported by device 0000:00:02.1

ehci_hcd 0000:00:02.1: irq 23, io mem 0xfeb00000

ehci_hcd 0000:00:02.1: USB 2.0 started, EHCI 1.00, driver 10 Dec 2004

usb usb1: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

hub 1-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 1-0:1.0: 8 ports detected

Initializing USB Mass Storage driver...

usbcore: registered new interface driver usb-storage

USB Mass Storage support registered.

USB Universal Host Controller Interface driver v3.0

ohci_hcd: 2006 August 04 USB 1.1 'Open' Host Controller (OHCI) Driver (PCI)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [APCF] enabled at IRQ 22

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:02.0[A] -> Link [APCF] -> GSI 22 (level, low) -> IRQ 22

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:02.0 to 64

ohci_hcd 0000:00:02.0: OHCI Host Controller

ohci_hcd 0000:00:02.0: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 2

ohci_hcd 0000:00:02.0: irq 22, io mem 0xfe02f000

usb usb2: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

hub 2-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 2-0:1.0: 8 ports detected

usb 2-7: new low speed USB device using ohci_hcd and address 2

usb 2-7: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

usb 2-8: new low speed USB device using ohci_hcd and address 3

usb 2-8: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

usbcore: registered new interface driver hiddev

input: PS/2+USB Mouse as /class/input/input0

input: USB HID v1.11 Mouse [PS/2+USB Mouse] on usb-0000:00:02.0-7

input: Generic USB+PS2 Keyboard as /class/input/input1

input: USB HID v1.10 Keyboard [Generic USB+PS2 Keyboard] on usb-0000:00:02.0-8

input: Generic USB+PS2 Keyboard as /class/input/input2

input: USB HID v1.10 Device [Generic USB+PS2 Keyboard] on usb-0000:00:02.0-8

usbcore: registered new interface driver usbhid

drivers/usb/input/hid-core.c: v2.6:USB HID core driver

sl811: driver sl811-hcd, 19 May 2005

ieee1394: Initialized config rom entry `ip1394'

ieee1394: sbp2: Driver forced to serialize I/O (serialize_io=1)

ieee1394: sbp2: Try serialize_io=0 for better performance

libata version 2.00 loaded.

sata_nv 0000:00:07.0: version 2.0

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [APSI] enabled at IRQ 21

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:07.0[A] -> Link [APSI] -> GSI 21 (level, low) -> IRQ 21

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:07.0 to 64

ata1: SATA max UDMA/133 cmd 0x9F0 ctl 0xBF2 bmdma 0xD400 irq 21

ata2: SATA max UDMA/133 cmd 0x970 ctl 0xB72 bmdma 0xD408 irq 21

scsi0 : sata_nv

ata1: SATA link up 3.0 Gbps (SStatus 123 SControl 300)

ata1.00: ATA-7, max UDMA/133, 156301488 sectors: LBA48 NCQ (depth 0/32)

ata1.00: ata1: dev 0 multi count 16

ata1.00: configured for UDMA/133

scsi1 : sata_nv

ata2: SATA link up 3.0 Gbps (SStatus 123 SControl 300)

ata2.00: ATA-7, max UDMA/133, 156301488 sectors: LBA48 NCQ (depth 0/32)

ata2.00: ata2: dev 0 multi count 16

ata2.00: configured for UDMA/133

scsi 0:0:0:0: Direct-Access     ATA      HITACHI HDS7280S PF2O PQ: 0 ANSI: 5

SCSI device sda: 156301488 512-byte hdwr sectors (80026 MB)

sda: Write Protect is off

sda: Mode Sense: 00 3a 00 00

SCSI device sda: drive cache: write back

SCSI device sda: 156301488 512-byte hdwr sectors (80026 MB)

sda: Write Protect is off

sda: Mode Sense: 00 3a 00 00

SCSI device sda: drive cache: write back

 sda: sda1 sda2 sda3 sda4

sd 0:0:0:0: Attached scsi disk sda

scsi 1:0:0:0: Direct-Access     ATA      HITACHI HDS7280S PF2O PQ: 0 ANSI: 5

SCSI device sdb: 156301488 512-byte hdwr sectors (80026 MB)

sdb: Write Protect is off

sdb: Mode Sense: 00 3a 00 00

SCSI device sdb: drive cache: write back

SCSI device sdb: 156301488 512-byte hdwr sectors (80026 MB)

sdb: Write Protect is off

sdb: Mode Sense: 00 3a 00 00

SCSI device sdb: drive cache: write back

 sdb: sdb1 sdb2 sdb3 sdb4

sd 1:0:0:0: Attached scsi disk sdb

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [APSJ] enabled at IRQ 20

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:08.0[A] -> Link [APSJ] -> GSI 20 (level, low) -> IRQ 20

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:08.0 to 64

ata3: SATA max UDMA/133 cmd 0x9E0 ctl 0xBE2 bmdma 0xC000 irq 20

ata4: SATA max UDMA/133 cmd 0x960 ctl 0xB62 bmdma 0xC008 irq 20

scsi2 : sata_nv

ata3: SATA link down (SStatus 0 SControl 300)

scsi3 : sata_nv

ata4: SATA link down (SStatus 0 SControl 300)

device-mapper: ioctl: 4.10.0-ioctl (2006-09-14) initialised: dm-devel@redhat.com

JFS: nTxBlock = 8025, nTxLock = 64207

Intel(R) PRO/1000 Network Driver - version 7.2.9-k4

Copyright (c) 1999-2006 Intel Corporation.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [APC3] enabled at IRQ 18

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:05:00.0[A] -> Link [APC3] -> GSI 18 (level, low) -> IRQ 18

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:05:00.0 to 64

e1000: 0000:05:00.0: e1000_probe: (PCI Express:2.5Gb/s:32-bit) 00:15:17:68:6b:fc

e1000: eth0: e1000_probe: Intel(R) PRO/1000 Network Connection

tg3.c:v3.69 (November 15, 2006)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [APC4] enabled at IRQ 19

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:04:00.0[A] -> Link [APC4] -> GSI 19 (level, low) -> IRQ 19

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:04:00.0 to 64

eth1: Tigon3 [partno(BCM95721) rev 4101 PHY(5750)] (PCI Express) 10/100/1000BaseT Ethernet 00:e0:81:5e:9d:4f

eth1: RXcsums[1] LinkChgREG[0] MIirq[0] ASF[1] Split[0] WireSpeed[1] TSOcap[1]

eth1: dma_rwctrl[76180000] dma_mask[64-bit]

UDF-fs: No partition found (1)

XFS: bad magic number

XFS: SB validate failed

UDF-fs: No VRS found

XFS: bad magic number

XFS: SB validate failed

EXT3-fs: INFO: recovery required on readonly filesystem.

EXT3-fs: write access will be enabled during recovery.

kjournald starting.  Commit interval 5 seconds

EXT3-fs: recovery complete.

EXT3-fs: mounted filesystem with ordered data mode.

UDF-fs: No VRS found

XFS: bad magic number

XFS: SB validate failed

UDF-fs: No partition found (1)

XFS: bad magic number

XFS: SB validate failed

UDF-fs: No VRS found

XFS: bad magic number

XFS: SB validate failed

EXT3-fs: INFO: recovery required on readonly filesystem.

EXT3-fs: write access will be enabled during recovery.

kjournald starting.  Commit interval 5 seconds

EXT3-fs: recovery complete.

EXT3-fs: mounted filesystem with ordered data mode.

EXT3-fs: journal inode is deleted.

EXT2-fs: corrupt root inode, run e2fsck

UDF-fs: No VRS found

XFS: bad magic number

XFS: SB validate failed

ISO 9660 Extensions: Microsoft Joliet Level 3

Unable to load NLS charset iso8859-1

Unable to load NLS charset iso8859-1

ISO 9660 Extensions: RRIP_1991A

Real Time Clock Driver v1.12ac

forcedeth.c: Reverse Engineered nForce ethernet driver. Version 0.57.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [APCH] enabled at IRQ 23

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:0a.0[A] -> Link [APCH] -> GSI 23 (level, low) -> IRQ 23

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:0a.0 to 64

forcedeth: using HIGHDMA

eth2: forcedeth.c: subsystem: 0108e:5348 bound to 0000:00:0a.0

sd 0:0:0:0: Attached scsi generic sg0 type 0

sd 1:0:0:0: Attached scsi generic sg1 type 0

NET: Registered protocol family 10

lo: Disabled Privacy Extensions

ADDRCONF(NETDEV_UP): eth0: link is not ready

ADDRCONF(NETDEV_UP): eth1: link is not ready

eth2: no IPv6 routers present

md: raid1 personality registered for level 1

md: raid0 personality registered for level 0

```

********************************

lsmod output wehn booted from CD

********************************

```

livecd / # lsmod

Module                  Size  Used by

raid0                   5056  0

raid1                  15232  0

ipv6                  184992  12

sg                     20840  0

forcedeth              28292  0

rtc                     7552  0

tg3                    87364  0

e1000                  90944  0

nfs                    87224  0

lockd                  43760  1 nfs

sunrpc                106632  2 nfs,lockd

jfs                   128912  0

dm_mirror              12224  0

dm_mod                 32848  1 dm_mirror

pdc_adma                4996  0

sata_mv                12296  0

ata_piix                8456  0

ahci                   11268  0

sata_qstor              5188  0

sata_vsc                4100  0

sata_uli                3076  0

sata_sis                3652  0

sata_sx4                8388  0

sata_nv                 5060  0

sata_via                4740  0

sata_svw                3844  0

sata_sil24              8580  0

sata_sil                5704  0

sata_promise            6852  0

libata                 61472  15 pdc_adma,sata_mv,ata_piix,ahci,sata_qstor,sata_vsc,sata_uli,sata_sis,sata_sx4,sata_nv,sata_via,sata_svw,sata_sil24,sata_sil,sata_promise

sbp2                   16452  0

ohci1394               24008  0

ieee1394               56440  2 sbp2,ohci1394

sl811_hcd               8576  0

usbhid                 29728  0

ohci_hcd               13892  0

uhci_hcd               16080  0

usb_storage            59648  0

ehci_hcd               20744  0

usbcore                84648  7 sl811_hcd,usbhid,ohci_hcd,uhci_hcd,usb_storage,ehci_hcd

livecd / #

```

************************************************

/boot/grub/grub.conf after chroot and during reboot WITHOUT CD in drive

************************************************

```

default 0

timeout 10

spalshimage=(hd0,0)/grub/splash.xdm.gz

title=Gentoo Linux 2.6.24-gentoo-r2

root (hd0,0)

kernel /kernel-genkernel-x86_64-2.6.24-gentoo-r2 root=/dev/ram0 init=/linuxrc ramdisk=8192 real_root=/dev/md3 dolvm udev irqpoll ACPI APIC USB

initrd /initramfs-genkernel-x86_64-2.6.24-gentoo-r2

```

The odd thing is that when I reboot I see the label in the grub "choose you label to boot" screen and can choose it with the keyboard.  So at that point in the boot process the USB keyboard works just fine.

************************************************

kernel USB and I2C config parameters

************************************************

```

 --- USB support                                                                                                                     

     <*>   Support for Host-side USB                                                                                                 

     [ ]     USB verbose debug messages                                                                                              

             *** Miscellaneous USB options ***                                                                                       

     [*]     USB device filesystem                                                                                                   

     [ ]     USB device class-devices (DEPRECATED)                                                                                   

     [ ]     Dynamic USB minor allocation (EXPERIMENTAL)                                                                             

             *** USB Host Controller Drivers ***                                                                                     

     <*>     EHCI HCD (USB 2.0) support                                                                                              

     [ ]       Full speed ISO transactions (EXPERIMENTAL)                                                                            

     [ ]       Root Hub Transaction Translators (EXPERIMENTAL)                                                                       

     [ ]       Improved Transaction Translator scheduling (EXPERIMENTAL)                                                             

     <M>   ISP116X HCD support                                                                                                       

     <*>   OHCI HCD support                                                                                                          

     <*>   UHCI HCD (most Intel and VIA) support                                                                                     

     <M>   SL811HS HCD support                                                                                                       

     <M>     CF/PCMCIA support for SL811HS HCD                                                                                       

     < >   R8A66597 HCD support                                                                                                      

           *** USB Device Class drivers ***                                                                                          

     < >   USB Modem (CDC ACM) support                                                                                               

     < >   USB Printer support                                                                                                       

           *** NOTE: USB_STORAGE enables SCSI, and 'SCSI disk support' ***                                                           

           *** may also be needed; see USB_STORAGE Help for more information ***                                                     

     <*>   USB Mass Storage support                                                                                                  

     [*]     USB Mass Storage verbose debug                                                                                          

     [ ]     Datafab Compact Flash Reader support (EXPERIMENTAL)                                                                     

     [ ]     Freecom USB/ATAPI Bridge support                                                                                        

     [ ]     ISD-200 USB/ATA Bridge support                                                                                          

     [ ]     Microtech/ZiO! CompactFlash/SmartMedia support                                                                          

     [ ]     USBAT/USBAT02-based storage support (EXPERIMENTAL)                                                                      

     [ ]     SanDisk SDDR-09 (and other SmartMedia) support (EXPERIMENTAL)                                                           

     [ ]     SanDisk SDDR-55 SmartMedia support (EXPERIMENTAL)                                                                       

     [ ]     Lexar Jumpshot Compact Flash Reader (EXPERIMENTAL)                                                                      

     [ ]     Olympus MAUSB-10/Fuji DPC-R1 support (EXPERIMENTAL)                                                                     

     [ ]     Support OneTouch Button on Maxtor Hard Drives (EXPERIMENTAL)                                                            

     [ ]     Support for Rio Karma music player                                                                                      

     [*]   The shared table of common (or usual) storage devices                                                                     

           *** USB Imaging devices ***                                                                                               

     < >   USB Mustek MDC800 Digital Camera support (EXPERIMENTAL)                                                                   

     < >   Microtek X6USB scanner support                                                                                            

     [ ]   USB Monitor                                                                                                               

           *** USB port drivers ***                                                                                                  

     < >   USS720 parport driver                                                                                                     

           USB Serial Converter support  --->                                                                                        

           *** USB Miscellaneous drivers ***                                                                                         

     < >   EMI 6|2m USB Audio interface support                                                                                      

     < >   EMI 2|6 USB Audio interface support

     < >   ADU devices from Ontrak Control Systems (EXPERIMENTAL)                                                                    

     < >   USB Auerswald ISDN support (EXPERIMENTAL)                                                                                 

     < >   USB Diamond Rio500 support (EXPERIMENTAL)                                                                                 

     < >   USB Lego Infrared Tower support (EXPERIMENTAL)                                                                            

     < >   USB LCD driver support                                                                                                    

     < >   USB BlackBerry recharge support                                                                                           

     < >   USB LED driver support                                                                                                    

     < >   Cypress CY7C63xxx USB driver support                                                                                      

     < >   Cypress USB thermometer driver support                                                                                    

     < >   USB Phidgets drivers                                                                                                      

     < >   Siemens ID USB Mouse Fingerprint sensor support                                                                           

     < >   Elan PCMCIA CardBus Adapter USB Client                                                                                    

     < >   Apple Cinema Display support                                                                                              

     < >   USB 2.0 SVGA dongle support (Net2280/SiS315)                                                                              

     <*>   USB LD driver                                                                                                             

     < >   PlayStation 2 Trance Vibrator driver support                                                                              

     < >   IO Warrior driver support                                                                                                 

     < >   USB testing driver (DEVELOPMENT)                                                                                          

           USB DSL modem support  --->                                                                                               

           USB Gadget Support  --->

           

 --- I2C support                                                                                                                      

     <*>   I2C device interface                                                                                                       

           I2C Algorithms  --->                                                                                                       

           I2C Hardware Bus support  --->                                                                                             

           Miscellaneous I2C Chip support  --->                                                                                       

     [*]   I2C Core debugging messages                                                                                                

     [*]   I2C Algorithm debugging messages                                                                                           

     [*]   I2C Bus debugging messages                                                                                                 

     [*]   I2C Chip debugging messages

```

Please help .........

Jeastman

----------

## jyaan

hmm, hopefully you compiled the kernel with keyboard support? (check out input devices, same area and mouse a joystick). it appears to be detecting it, though (twice??).

----------

## jeastman

All:

For some reason the install wanted to see the USB stuff loaded as kernel modules as opposed to compiled into a monolithic kernel.  I compiled the EXACT same USB items as modules, listed them to load at boot time and the USB devices worked fine.  Thanks for the help.

jeastman

----------

